# Electric Yellow Cichlid (Labidochromis caeruleus)



## fishfreak (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not sure if this particular cichlid is friendly to other tank mates. I want to put this cichlid in my 55 gallon, with my angelfishs, silver dollars, clown loaches, and possibly rainbow fish. Will this cichlid fight with the other fish? How great is its temperament?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yellow Labs are mild-tempered Mbuna. But a mild Mbuna is an aggresive compared to angels and rainbow fish. They would have all the other fish hiding in an upper corner. But temperment asside, you don't want to add this fish to the mix. All malawi cichlids should be kept in water with a pH > 7 and moderate to high alkalinity. Fish from most S. American rivers like Angelfish should always be kept 7 or below, with low hardness. Rainbow fish are from asia and their needs vary by species. Look at mild SA species like Rams, Latacara, & Bolivian Rams. However, you may be fully stocked already, I seem to recall silver dollars grow large and you don't say how many you have.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree... You should not do african cichlids. Fish like Labs need to be kept in specific tanks, and yours isnt suited. You are probably full IMO... but if not, go for te fish EMC recommended.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I agree with EMC and GS here, labs wouldn't suit that tank well at all. 

They are nice looking fish though. 

To awnser your question, labs actually have great temperments. They are the most docile of the mbuna, and can be kept with most any spieces of africans. 

However, Your tank isn't suited for Africans. For one thing it would nip the angel's fins, and your tank is probably conditioned already to better suit the angels and silvers. Angels like their pH from 4.5 to 7.0, where labs like theirs 7.5-8.0. You could go with a more peaceful cichlid though, if you ditched the rainbow fish idea.


----------



## fishfreak (Dec 5, 2006)

What other cichlid would you suggest that would go well with my current setup? Or is a cichlid just a bad idea with my fish?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Rams would be a great addition if you left out the rainbow's.


----------



## fishfreak (Dec 5, 2006)

Are rainbows just a bad idea? Are they not hardy?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Well, I'm afraid if you add the rainbows, you won't have enough room for a cichlid. 

It's your choice though, you can pick what you like to go in your tank . 

The reason why I really didn't awnser your question... well, I don't know jack about rainbows LOL!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

species of fish from lake malawi come from water that is about 8.4 PH..and they are rather mean compared to most other fish.there are only a few species of fish from africa that i would put in a community tank.
there are several species of silver dollars;some will get 10 inches or so.that means you only have room for a couple of them in a 55.and maybe a few other small fish..
try something like congo tetras,maybe some of the dwarf south american cichlids like apistogrammas.or you could put a couple of pelvivichromis pulcher in the tank..


----------

